# "OUT OF FREQUENCY" in ubuntu 8



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2008)

hello,

         I am having ati readon xpress 200. A on board graphic card in intel D101GGC mother board.  And i am using view sonic vA1930wm widescreen monitor. the problem is when i try to install most of the linux distros like suse, ubuntu, mint...........  after the bootscreen when we press install. monitor is showing error message that "OUT OF FREQUENCY" . 


                               Any experts have any solution? if yes please tell me. I think some more people are also facing the same problem.


----------



## vista__n00b (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried using alternate Ubuntu install cd? That CD will not try to give you a working X session immediately. It will rather allow you to install using a text mode from where you'll be able to insert your exact monitor frequencies.


----------



## Ecko (May 27, 2008)

Try removing the card then install OS & then re attach card


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

^^^ That is on board graphics not a graphics card.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

I think ubuntu got boot options in live cd boot prompt. there is some option that allows giving the needed resolution which supports?(1024x768?) is it press "F4"?

the problem is,with Hardy, X autoconfigures the device


----------



## mediator (May 27, 2008)

Try reconfiguring the xorg, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and put it to low resolution settings like 800 600. Then u may try ur luck by increasing the resolution. Hope that helps.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2008)

hello 

         when i change the resolution. the problem persists. And it works for suse 10. however, after installing suse, it when i am about to get the login screen, the monitor goes to stand by position. And i cannot see nothing. But i can see the cpu running(processor light, hddlight, smps fan, cpu fan all are runnig. But the monitor shows noting.)


----------



## Sykora (May 27, 2008)

I had the same problem. 

"Out of frequency" refers to the Horizontal Sync Rate and Vertical Refresh Rate of your monitor.

Use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like mediator said, but make sure you choose "advanced monitor configuration", and enter the values yourself.

As for the values, you'll have to get them from your monitor's manual or its website.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^well,before that,do this:
"sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and select medim or low 

also,this bullet-proof X is very confusing,it leaves hardly anything in xorg.conf .
but it respects xorg.conf though


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 28, 2008)

after a  very hardwork, it works. Thanks to all the persons who helped me.


----------



## mediator (May 28, 2008)

^ Telling what u did, always helps others!


----------

